# RIP Chevy Cruze (2011-2019)



## Cruusin (Nov 5, 2018)

The Chevy Cruze is being discontinued...please leave a prayer 

But in the mean time us cruze owners should seeing our cars appreciate a bit


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I did my share. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

I couldn't believe that when I saw it in the news last night.

AND the Volt also! they say they want to continue with electric vehicles but then in the same statement stop making their flagship electric vehicle.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

RichLo1 said:


> AND the Volt also! they say they want to continue with electric vehicles but then in the same statement stop making their flagship electric vehicle.


Hypocrisy is the hot ticket these days!


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

Cruusin said:


> But in the mean time us cruze owners should seeing our cars appreciate a bit



I sure hope so. All the better for when I trade it for a Civic. 

Nice going, GM ... you’re dumping a loyal, 20+ year GM owner.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

OldWhiteChevy said:


> Nice going, GM ... you’re dumping a loyal, 20+ year GM owner.


Why? They make other vehicles, plenty of which are built in the US.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just read this and it says that GM is referring to the Cruze Sedan being cancelled not the hatch. 
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/autos/new...f-chevrolet-cruze-sedan/ar-BBQ8uF4?li=AAggFp0


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Looks like my next NEW vehicle will be Japanese or Korean. Do they think people are going to switch to Pickups, crossovers or SUV's because they stopped making cars? Both GM and Ford are going to lose a lot of buyers.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

brent769 said:


> Just read this and it says that GM is referring to the Cruze Sedan being cancelled not the hatch.
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/autos/new...f-chevrolet-cruze-sedan/ar-BBQ8uF4?li=AAggFp0


The curious wording of all the articles and press releases leaves open the question of whether the Cruze sedan will still be made for markets other than the USA (and Canada). The Cruze is assembled in China, Mexico, and Argentina leaving just South Korea (closed plant) and Lordstown (to possibly be closed) as two of five assembly locations that are ending production.


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Was really surprised to read this. Yes, I knew Cruze sales were down significantly lately. But Ford also announced that they were discontinuing almost all of their cars. When I heard that news several months back, I figured that was good news for Chevy - that their car sales would go up significantly once Ford stopped production. Now that GM *and* Ford are dropping cars, I guess my next car (in another 2 years) will end up being a Kia or something. Yuck. But I have *zero* interest in larger SUV's/Trucks/Crossovers/whatever. I just want a smaller sized car. :-(


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Why? They make other vehicles, plenty of which are built in the US.


If one manufacturer quits making the vehicle you want, are you going to buy the vehicle you don't want so you can stick with that brand?


----------



## drac_cruze (Sep 14, 2018)

I just bought my Cruze Hatch a few months ago, from the dealer, after falling in love with it at a State Fair display. Got a good price; now I know why, surely the dealers were in the loop? I was OK yesterday and now this morning I'm pretty upset about this. I've never had a car that was discontinued. I - I - just feel betrayed. But my plate does say SUIGNRS, so I guess unique's the word, yes? Crap.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Cruusin said:


> But in the mean time us cruze owners should seeing our cars appreciate a bit


File that under the JEOPARDY! category of "Things American Car Buyers Never Say."


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Why? They make other vehicles, plenty of which are built in the US.


Yes, that would be fine...if I wanted a truck or SUV. But I'm not sure that I do, and if they go the route of Ford and dump all sedans, I'll be forced to go elsewhere.


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

brent769 said:


> Just read this and it says that GM is referring to the Cruze Sedan being cancelled not the hatch.
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/autos/new...f-chevrolet-cruze-sedan/ar-BBQ8uF4?li=AAggFp0


Even if this is true, I doubt that the hatch will be around for long. The US industry has been mostly indifferent to hatches for the US market; look how long it took GM to get around to offering the Cruze hatch in this country, while they had been selling them overseas for many years before.


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

RIP cruze. it have served and continue serving me well for the last 7 years.


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

This sucks. I just got my 2017 and am enjoying it. Worst part of this is is Gen 2 guys will probably get little to no aftermarket support now for future mods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Really sad to read this ? I just got a 2018 hatch and love the thing. The idea that people just don't give a **** about the fuel economy and the environment really makes my blood boil. Ughhhhhh


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

The spark, sonic and Malibu will be the cars as well as the camaro. The sonic can easily fill the void of the cruze. It could grow a little and have the same engine as the cruze. The cruze plant just can't keep making one vehicle. Its possible it might be change to make a new electric or hybrid vehicle.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

OldWhiteChevy said:


> Yes, that would be fine...if I wanted a truck or SUV. But I'm not sure that I do, and if they go the route of Ford and dump all sedans, I'll be forced to go elsewhere.


Remember, the Malibu is still around (for now). It sold quite a bit more than the Cruze, if I recall, and it's a fantastic vehicle. If they throw the diesel in there, that would be an excellent replacement for our CTD if we needed one, as is the Malibu Hybrid.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Hypocrisy is the hot ticket these days!


 they want to have 20 Full electric models by 2023 - so they are getting rid of the really expensive hybrid. Probably hoping to push the Bolt until they get all electric models. Maybe GM is going to kill the electric car, again. just kidding Tesla and other companies will happily take the Volt's marketshare.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

Taxman said:


> If one manufacturer quits making the vehicle you want, are you going to buy the vehicle you don't want so you can stick with that brand?



This is exactly how I feel about Mitsubishi, hence why I haven't purchased anything from them since 2006 lol.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Time to sell or trade in the Cruze before its value plummets like a lead weight. I'll miss the diesel though. 

I sell Hondas for living and no joke we already have a lot of customers calling us in for trade and appraisals on the Cruze and other GM cars affected by this fat trimming...

Anyone looking for a deal on a new Honda let me know.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Vintage Cruze for sale. Pm for info.


----------



## drac_cruze (Sep 14, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Vintage Cruze for sale. Pm for info.


:laugh:


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

The thing about the volt though is it was an awesome design that was under-appreciated because of the price tag. I wish that they would have kept the powertrain but trimmed the fat around the volt to make it more economical for the average consumer. I would have gotten one instead of the Cruze if it would have been even somewhat comparable in price when new.


----------



## sedanfan (Jun 17, 2016)

Toyota and Honda must be laughing their asses off at GM and Ford sending all of their sedan customers to them.


----------



## paulmich (Aug 12, 2018)

The Cruze will make a comeback once gas hits over $3.50. In the meantime you can either upgrade to the Malibu or downgrade to the Sonic.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

Wasn't the Malibu planned for discontinuation as well? Pretty sure I saw it being discontinued along with the Cruze/Volt.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chrispy said:


> Wasn't the Malibu planned for discontinuation as well? Pretty sure I saw it being discontinued along with the Cruze/Volt.


No, that is the Impala you're thinking of.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

pontiacgt said:


> The spark, sonic and Malibu will be the cars as well as the camaro. The sonic can easily fill the void of the cruze. It could grow a little and have the same engine as the cruze. The cruze plant just can't keep making one vehicle. Its possible it might be change to make a new electric or hybrid vehicle.


I looked at the spark and sonic as well as the cruze back in '13 when gas was $4/gallon. Both the spark and sonic were just too small(I'm 6' tall)yes I know it's not their fault. lol Anyway the cruze was just right for me and the same MPG but more room.

Bottom line is I don't think GM + Ford can compete with KIA, Toyota, Honda, Mitsubishi ect.
Me I like being american and buying american but it's not as easy as it used to be. I was looking forward to buying another cruze type vehicle as I get closer to retirement but can't see any sense in buying a pickup truck these day for 2-3X what a cruze costs. I wish they'd bring back the S-10. Perhaps they're trying to force people into buying the high priced higher profit? trucks and SUVs? 

Oh well time will tell.........


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Remember, the Malibu is still around (for now). It sold quite a bit more than the Cruze, if I recall, and it's a fantastic vehicle. If they throw the diesel in there, that would be an excellent replacement for our CTD if we needed one, as is the Malibu Hybrid.


In fact, I test drove a '18 Malibu LT last summer and I loved it. It was a beautiful ride, very quiet. It almost seemed kind of plush, especially compared with the Trax and Encore that I had driven earlier the same day. The only thing I didn't like were the optional 18" wheels/tires, which seemed to buzz or drone on most kinds of pavement. If it weren't for the possibility of it being discontinued in another year (and the resulting hit on depreciation that I'd have to take), I'd be tempted to go that route.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

For diesel there is always the Equinox. My cousin has one and has been getting 42mpg with it and she lives in the mountains of PA.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> For diesel there is always the Equinox. My cousin has one and has been getting 42mpg with it and she lives in the mountains of PA.


If only GM would actually advertise that it exists...


----------



## deadsmiley (Nov 3, 2014)

RichLo1 said:


> I couldn't believe that when I saw it in the news last night.
> 
> AND the Volt also! they say they want to continue with electric vehicles but then in the same statement stop making their flagship electric vehicle.


The Volt is pretty long in the tooth and they were not selling well. No point in producing something that has a low profit margin.


----------



## deadsmiley (Nov 3, 2014)

drac_cruze said:


> I just bought my Cruze Hatch a few months ago, from the dealer, after falling in love with it at a State Fair display. Got a good price; now I know why, surely the dealers were in the loop? I was OK yesterday and now this morning I'm pretty upset about this. I've never had a car that was discontinued. I - I - just feel betrayed. But my plate does say SUIGNRS, so I guess unique's the word, yes? Crap.


Dealers were most definitely not in the loop. This info is very new to everyone. 

Another note (not directed at you), why are so many people expressing the opinion that this is somehow evil or planned to hurt people? It isn't. It's simply a business decision. If GM had made decisions like these back in early 2000's they may have avoided bankruptcy.


----------



## deadsmiley (Nov 3, 2014)

quailallstar said:


> Time to sell or trade in the Cruze before its value plummets like a lead weight. I'll miss the diesel though.
> 
> I sell Hondas for living and no joke we already have a lot of customers calling us in for trade and appraisals on the Cruze and other GM cars affected by this fat trimming...
> 
> ...


Looks like a good time to get a deal on a used Cruze! It's on sale and all that has changed is people's emotional attachment to the vehicle.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

deadsmiley said:


> The Volt is pretty long in the tooth and they were not selling well. No point in producing something that has a low profit margin.


Thats what I mean, find ways to bring the production costs down while keeping the powertrain the same or close to the same. The volt didnt NEED all of those extra bells and whistles that usually only premium cars get.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

RichLo1 said:


> Thats what I mean, find ways to bring the production costs down while keeping the powertrain the same or close to the same. The volt didnt NEED all of those extra bells and whistles that usually only premium cars get.


I mean...aside from the 8" screen being standard...it was just a normally-equipped car, though the overall "feeling" of the vehicle is still a little more upscale than the Cruze. 

But I mean, leather/heated seats, heated steering wheel, safety features, etc - that was all optional. I'm not sure what really would have been deleteable to make a cheaper base model...


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

MP81 said:


> If only GM would actually advertise that it exists...


That is what I don't understand. Why doesn't GM market the diesel Cruze and Equinox? No surprise that they don't sell. I get people all the time asking if my Cruze is a diesel and then state that they never new. You can't sell a product if you don't market it. I know trucks and SUV's are the money makers but would it hurt to put out commercials on other vehicles as well? I guess I don't see GM's "BIG" picture.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> That is what I don't understand. Why doesn't GM market the diesel Cruze and Equinox? No surprise that they don't sell. I get people all the time asking if my Cruze is a diesel and then state that they never new. You can't sell a product if you don't market it. I know trucks and SUV's are the money makers but would it hurt to put out commercials on other vehicles as well? I guess I don't see GM's "BIG" picture.


Precisely...it's absolutely puzzling. 

Spend money putting a powertrain in a vehicle that really results in some stellar fuel economy...and then tell nobody it exists...what?!?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Precisely...it's absolutely puzzling.
> 
> Spend money putting a powertrain in a vehicle that really results in some stellar fuel economy...and then tell nobody it exists...what?!?


Not to mention it outperforms it's gas version. My daughter loves my diesel Cruze and she has a 1.4 Cruze. Even my wife likes to drive it.

GM had a nice profit this year and yet they are closing plants so they say to make sure they have future profits. Yeah right. Sounds more like greed to me. 

Oh, and why bring all this news out right before the holidays? Talk about killing the workers holiday spirit!!!! Not good GM!


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Precisely...it's absolutely puzzling.
> 
> Spend money putting a powertrain in a vehicle that really results in some stellar fuel economy...and then tell nobody it exists...what?!?


GM is relying on Yurrupean immigrants word of mouth to sell them. Yuppupeans love diesels! Along with Americam P/U owners and the odd Mercedes and Peugeot and VW fans. Count me in as one.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

OldWhiteChevy said:


> Even if this is true, I doubt that the hatch will be around for long. The US industry has been mostly indifferent to hatches for the US market; look how long it took GM to get around to offering the Cruze hatch in this country, while they had been selling them overseas for many years before.


Yesterday Mazda introduced it's 2019 Mazda3 sedan and hatch. The sedan is very attractive and the hatch surely looks different and both will have the new engine architecture. I'm not a hatch fan but the sedan is again,very attractive. In spite if what GM and Ford are doing,sedans are not dead.
https://www.mazdausa.com/new-era#reveal
https://jalopnik.com/the-2019-mazda...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-11-28


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> Time to sell or trade in the Cruze before its value plummets like a lead weight. I'll miss the diesel though.
> 
> I sell Hondas for living and no joke we already have a lot of customers calling us in for trade and appraisals on the Cruze and other GM cars affected by this fat trimming...
> 
> ...


I'll call when they offer a diesel. The drive to Ormond will be far shorter than my 1075 mile drive each way to trade the C7 for my TD. Though the Insight is very nice and well-priced.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

karmatourer said:


> I'll call when they offer a diesel. The drive to Ormond will be far shorter than my 1075 mile drive each way to trade the C7 for my TD. Though the Insight is very nice and well-priced.


I too wish Honda offered a diesel. For example, the Civic hatchback (which is built in the UK for global markets including ours) comes in a 1.6l TD overseas. 

The Insight is very nice. I drove one this week for the first time and was impressed. Slots perfectly in between the Civic and Accord. 

If you change your mind just give me a ring. 










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

karmatourer said:


> Yesterday Mazda introduced it's 2019 Mazda3 sedan and hatch. Thr sedan is very attractive and the hatch surely looks different and both will have the new engine architecture. I'm not a hatch fan but the sedan is again,very attractive. In spite if what GM and Ford are doing,sedans are not dead.
> https://www.mazdausa.com/new-era#reveal
> https://jalopnik.com/the-2019-mazda...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-11-28


Wow...that is sharp looking! And it even has AWD option. If GM and Ford were as innovative with their sedans & hatches as Mazda and Honda are, they wouldn't have as much trouble selling them.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

My future options with MT would be Jetta GLI and Honda Accord. Both 2.0l turbo, both MT like I mentioned.
My Cruze-s were/are... ok, but they made me a great mechanic!


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

quailallstar said:


> Time to sell or trade in the Cruze before its value plummets like a lead weight. I'll miss the diesel though.
> 
> I sell Hondas for living and no joke we already have a lot of customers calling us in for trade and appraisals on the Cruze and other GM cars affected by this fat trimming...
> 
> ...


They sell Hondas in Ormond? I thought the dealership was in Daytona. 

Go Sandcrabs, Go Bucs!!!


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Precisely...it's absolutely puzzling.
> 
> Spend money putting a powertrain in a vehicle that really results in some stellar fuel economy...and then tell nobody it exists...what?!?


I drive an Equinox for a week wth the diesel. I can see why they didn't advertise it. It was an absolute slug and fuel mileage was nowhere near my 15 CTD.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

DslGate said:


> They sell Hondas in Ormond? I thought the dealership was in Daytona.
> 
> Go Sandcrabs, Go Bucs!!!


Lol, I live in Ormond. Yeah, the dealership is the new Gary Yeomans Honda off Tomoka Farms Rd South of the auto mall. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> Yesterday Mazda introduced it's 2019 Mazda3 sedan and hatch. The sedan is very attractive and the hatch surely looks different and both will have the new engine architecture. I'm not a hatch fan but the sedan is again,very attractive. In spite if what GM and Ford are doing,sedans are not dead.
> https://www.mazdausa.com/new-era#reveal
> https://jalopnik.com/the-2019-mazda...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-11-28


I've been watching the Mazda hatch since this summer when I heard that it was redesigned and with the new innovative engine, I will trade my 18 Cruze hatch for this. The sedan is very tempting now that it has a great design but I'm a hatch fan so...but I think that Mazda have the best looking sedan in the category. I can't stand the look of the Cruze sedan or any other brand for that matter. Can't wait for this new Mazda 3 with the new engine to arrive in the dealership.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DslGate said:


> and fuel mileage was nowhere near my 15 CTD.


Why did you think it would be...it's a crossover...?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

To me all the Hynunda's and Kia's out there with their warranties and options that you can get for a lower price than what GM has to offer is why GM is ditching cars. They don't want to compete if you ask me. Not to mention their designs are so outdated. That new Mazda is slick!

Plus the reliability of Honda and Toyota still rule, at least around here.


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

paulmich said:


> The Cruze will make a comeback once gas hits over $3.50. In the meantime you can either upgrade to the Malibu or downgrade to the Sonic.


I thought the Sonic was toast, too. Did I miss something?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

OldWhiteChevy said:


> I thought the Sonic was toast, too. Did I miss something?


Nope - not yet, at least. It's built at Orion assembly, alongside the Bolt, so that plant is going to keep running.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

"_ all-wheel drive, manual transmissions, and the upcoming Skyactiv-X engine are all "possible."
_https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/aut...available-with-awd/ar-BBQbf7C?ocid=spartanntp
​


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> "_ all-wheel drive, manual transmissions, and the upcoming Skyactiv-X engine are all "possible."
> _https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/aut...available-with-awd/ar-BBQbf7C?ocid=spartanntp
> ​


I predict that his car in all configurations will be a winner. 

I love my Cruze, my wife bought an 18 Mazda 3 GT back in June of this year and the interior feel so upscale compared to mine. But her Mazda can't compete as far as quietness and the overall comfort on long ride. I get better gas mileage also but the 19 new Mazda 3 will probably change all of that with this new engine that they've been talking for so long and the look of this car is just gorgeous (my taste) 

I was at the Mazda dealer this afternoon for the 18 Mazda for an oil change and the owner told me that by February they should start receiving them so I'll be sure to test drive a few of the models but will need to wait late next fall until the new engine finally make an appearance. I can wait another year.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

FWIW, the new Mazda 3 actually did away with IRS and went back to a torsion beam. But well-managed, a torsion beam can handle as well as IRS and if you control side to side motion (like via the Z-Link the Cruze has, optional - the Cobalt somehow did even better and had no sort of watts link), you're likely to be near the ride quality of IRS - not to mention, it's cheaper and allows for more trunk space.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm surprised Nissan didn't come up in the thread, because they are a very dependable ride. MY Altima had well over 200,000 miles on it when i totaled it, and other than tires and brake pads, i didn't spend any money on repairs. The new version coming out offers an optional all wheel drive, and a turbo engine of some sorts. The car rides and feels like a much bigger car, and i would have probably stayed with Nissan if i had known that Chevy was going to kill the Cruze, Do I regret buying the TD you ask, not at all. The only thing that worries me is how much trouble will it be to find parts for it in eight to ten years, and I do plan on driving it that long if the drive train holds up. You all know that everyone says that you can't wear a diesel engine out! we will see.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Now if they just put a turbo on the Corolla hatch or 86.....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sleepyzzz said:


> I'm surprised Nissan didn't come up in the thread, because they are a very dependable ride. MY Altima had well over 200,000 miles on it when i totaled it, and other than tires and brake pads, i didn't spend any money on repairs. The new version coming out offers an optional all wheel drive, and a turbo engine of some sorts. The car rides and feels like a much bigger car, and i would have probably stayed with Nissan if i had known that Chevy was going to kill the Cruze, Do I regret buying the TD you ask, not at all. The only thing that worries me is how much trouble will it be to find parts for it in eight to ten years, and I do plan on driving it that long if the drive train holds up. You all know that everyone says that you can't wear a diesel engine out! we will see.


Spent 1800 mi in an 18 this summer. Great gas mileage, blah car, and the engine was terrible and groany. 

My sister brought up a 19 rental for Thanksgiving. MUCH improved; I like it more than the new Camry, better car than the Malibu for sure, and it sure as **** looks better than the new Accord (haven't driven one, too ugly to consider). 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

karmatourer said:


> Yesterday Mazda introduced it's 2019 Mazda3 sedan and hatch. The sedan is very attractive and the hatch surely looks different and both will have the new engine architecture. I'm not a hatch fan but the sedan is again,very attractive. In spite if what GM and Ford are doing,sedans are not dead.
> https://www.mazdausa.com/new-era#reveal
> https://jalopnik.com/the-2019-mazda...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-11-28


Mazda also put a diesel in their " cute ute" CX, so let's see how that does? They were supposed to put a diesel in their "6" 5 years ago.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Why did you think it would be...it's a crossover...?


I didn't expect it to be as good as my Gen 1 diesel. I liked the room on the Equinox and the build quality was nice. The headlights were awesome, much better than my Gen 1 sedan. It just didn't have the " get up and go" of my car and quite frankly felt like an 11 second 0-60 vehicle, which in testing is about right. I've always maintained that the 2.8 diesel from the Colorado should have gone into the Equinox of Traverse. Now that would tickle my fancy.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DslGate said:


> I didn't expect it to be as good as my Gen 1 diesel. I liked the room on the Equinox and the build quality was nice. The headlights were awesome, much better than my Gen 1 sedan. It just didn't have the " get up and go" of my car and quite frankly felt like an 11 second 0-60 vehicle, which in testing is about right. I've always maintained that the 2.8 diesel from the Colorado should have gone into the Equinox of Traverse. Now that would tickle my fancy.


I don't think even the 2nd gen CTD is as quick as the 1st gen CTD, despite the ~200 lb decrease in curb weight. Rated torque isn't really much lower, but based on our dyno results, the 2.0TD makes quite a bit more than 280 lb-ft of torque (it made around 260 lb-ft at the wheels, stock).

But yes, I have read that the Equinox/Terrain Diesel is definitely a vehicle you have to drive with some patience, though it's still "spunky" enough, especially around town, that you won't likely notice it most of the time.

MT's test from last year was an AWD model, and it hit 60 in 9.0 seconds and the quarter in 16.9 seconds. To quote them on driveability: 



Motor Trend said:


> Like the Cruze TD we recently tested, the Equinox TD's 240 lb-ft of torque makes passing traffic and getting up hills a nonissue. You do have to deal with a bit of turbo lag, and there is some torque steer in front-drive mode that's most apparent when you step on it from a standstill. The six-speed automatic isn't as frustrating in this application because the generous amount of torque allows the gearbox to stay in higher gears but still gives you the necessary passing power. However, like other applications, this transmission is still stingy with downshifts, and it will take a few seconds to give you one after you've buried your foot into the accelerator pedal.


So the older 6T45 may have contributed to some of the slowness you experienced because it simply never wants to downshift. When the Aisin trans in the 1st gen CTD is working properly, it was usually pretty good to downshift when you asked it to.

The 2.8L in the Equinox would have been a monster. Heavy, but that'd have been something. In the Colorado, that appears to be just as slow, based on test results, but I don't think the trans is as hesitant to downshift as the other RWD 6-speed transmissions GM somehow still uses in certain applications.

I still think they should/could have shoved the Voltec powertrain into the Equinox, albeit with a larger battery pack (which you can because it's a larger vehicle with more space for battery). 294 lb-ft of instantaneous torque would have been more than enough for that... Even if they had used the Malibu's hybrid version of the Voltec, which is supposed to be excellent, that would be something. It's really surprising they haven't - maybe with the discontinuation of most of their cars, they might finally be obligated to do so?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Nice going, GM ... you’re dumping a loyal, 20+ year GM owner.


If I thought this way, I would have given up on GM a long time ago!! Honestly, my favorite car was an Oldsmobile Alero and before that, an Olds Achieva and they don't make Oldsmobile anymore! Before that was a Beretta. I found most all GM cars morph into something else you grow accustomed to. My biggest thing, it is hard to find a manual transmission anymore.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

DslGate said:


> Mazda also put a diesel in their " cute ute" CX, so let's see how that does? They were supposed to put a diesel in their "6" 5 years ago.


They will next year.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DslGate said:


> I drive an Equinox for a week wth the diesel. I can see why they didn't advertise it. It was an absolute slug and fuel mileage was nowhere near my 15 CTD.


since when was a block heater an option on the 15 ctd?


----------



## Mr95Kenny (Jan 13, 2019)

I work at the GMCH plant in Grand Rapids making the 1500 axles. All the talk is trucks, SUV’s are in and small cars are out, that is until gas prices goes back up. Raking in the OT while I can. Very sad.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mr95Kenny said:


> I work at the GMCH plant in Grand Rapids making the 1500 axles. All the talk is trucks, SUV’s are in and small cars are out, that is until gas prices goes back up. Raking in the OT while I can. Very sad.


And hopefully putting that OT into long term investments for retirement.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Looks like my next NEW vehicle will be Japanese or Korean. Do they think people are going to switch to Pickups, crossovers or SUV's because they stopped making cars? Both GM and Ford are going to lose a lot of buyers.


or German


----------

